# Super Fully Univega Alpina SL-7 Größe L 52cm 2011 NEU Sram X0 Fox Dt Swiss FOX



## Drobs (23. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230673579965?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------

